# Global Garden FO...New, It's Here!!!!!!



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

This one is really selling, so let's if see what we can do.

Global Garden.....16oz....$16.75...in PET

Actual Shipping will be charged later.


This is the same Global Garden that many of you have known and loved, sweet Plumeria that doesn't discolor in CP soap and this fragrance sticks! I really want to get this one, for myself. 
How about this? 
If you buy it in a 5lb jug your price will drop to $16.00 a lb!!

It can't get much better than that can it? Now it's up to you wonderful soapers. Make sure to buy enough of this one to last for a little while. 

This is a 35lb minimum, but good news already have 25lbs sold!!!!!!!! dance:
.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

ahhhhhhhh I just bought all the plumeria I am going to need hopefully for the year!! Wish I would've known!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Well, hold off on buying BRV, we'll be doing this one soon and it's really, really good!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

How fast does this floral move? Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Vicki--if she doesn't answer here--SherrieC uses this. She had me bring her a sniffy of the Plumeria that I got from NDA to see if it was close if she couldn't get more of the Global Garden. She said it wasn't the same, but could comment on *how* different it is and how the GG behaves and such.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Well I loved the Plumeria you sent me Denise, will be curious how different this one is. It really isn't for me, although I would love to find a good strong floral that doesn't discolor at all. My daughter just did the WOW convention we do each year and the lotion in NDA's Plumeria sold out, as did almost all of her lotions so not sure we can guage it on that  I know that one of the Juicy scents she is doing I keep smelling it, and am getting some lotion to have, I am the least girly girl you could know, but dang I love that scent, I can't wait to soap it to see how it does!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Tamera, please put me down for 2 pounds. Thanks! PM me because my PayPal addy is not the same as the one published here.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

This one is intense, I took samples of nine different bottles of lotion into the central office of the small school where I drive bus before Christmas break, I think there is 65 employees total so small school. I asked for the orders on Friday, so I could make and deliver Monday. I go orders for 19 bottles of the global garden lotion. My step mom's screaming for more in florida, and the store in town is out. If I couldn't get this I was going to beg the ### and order my own 35 lbs.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Jennifer, I have you down for 2 and will PM you.

Stacey, So good to know this about the Global Garden. Can't wait to get it in and it won't be long...we met our 35lb minimum this evening!!!!!!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Tamera, if it's okay with Jennifer you can ship ours together if it will save money.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Tamera, You mean Sherrie? : ) I order a 5# jug. Under the name Sheryl


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

It's fine to ship mine and Anita's together to my farm or hers. We're neighbors


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Sorry, yes I meant Sherrie  Ya'll have to keep me straight! Please :crazy

Anita & Jennifer, I will ship it together. Whatever is good you the two of you 

Big announcement.....we have met the minimum for Global Garden!!!!!! I spoke to the fragrance house and they said as long as I had met the minimum I could order more in increments of 5, so I will leave the sale going until mightnight tonight (03-07-12) so no one misses out. If you want to get in on this one, or if you want to up your order, let me know.

I appreciate all the orders. Ya'll have been great. I have a mini sale planned next, Vicki & Michelle H. have already smelled the fragrance, but I'm not revealing what it is yet, I want to build the suspense!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Tamera, ship Anita's and mine to my farm. So, get shipping quote on the total weight to 24528 and divide between 2 orders appropriately (if I am getting 2 and she 1) That will work!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

OK, I got it. Thanks for letting me know in advance.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Tamera, have you billed for this? I do not have a bill for Global Garden in my email or my paypal page, and I'm using the library internet now. My internet may work tonight, I'm not sure. It's satellite and does whatever it wants

My email is [email protected]

Thanks,
Anita
Shantara's Soaps


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

Hi Anita,
I billed for the a few days ago and I have you marked that I sent a bill. Let me go check paypal and see what happened.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one.*

HI Everyone,
Lemongrass...I have paid in full and it is supposed to be shipped anytime. I was hopeing to hear from them today so I could give you an exact day.

Global Garden....I have paid in full and it goes into production today. They make it when we order it. They estimate production will take 5-7 working days which does not include ship time to me.

I have received some new fragrance samples: 
Pink Sugar
Honey l'Occitane
Lilac
Cucumber Melon
Cleopatra's Treasure

These are the ones I be soaping this week and if they pass the test, we'll get the sales going on them. Fortunately that are low minimums. Yeah!!!

I'm getting ready to post the new sale, but I wanted to give you an update so you'd know where we are. Won't be long now!!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Global Garden FO...You'll like this one. New update *

That's right, the Global Garden has arrived! I will be bottling it this afternoon and then hopefully start billing for shipping tonight or tomorrow.

This is cross posted but...

I also wanted to let you know that the sell of BRV and Patchouli Passion ends midnight on Wed.3/28 and will be billed and due for the first of the month. Once everyone gets their money in I'll order and we'll all wait anxiously together.

I will be posting the new sale today, I think you like it


----------

